# Gasket made door gap worse



## chad43 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello.  As a newbie I couldn't bring myself to spend the $ on a high-end smoker so I "settled" for the Oklahoma Joe Highland Reverse Flow.  I've done a lot of internet research and Youtube watching in an effort to get things started correctly.  Everyone seemed to swear by installing a gasket for the cook chamber.  I haven't done the initial seasoning burn in yet, but I was pretty happy with the door seal to begin with.  However, being a newbie I did what had been suggested and I installed a Lava Lock 1/2" x 1/8" gasket all the way around, making sure that it was seated in the recessed area where the door would rest.  The gasket actually made the gap significantly worse on both sides and at the bottom.

The impression I got was that the gasket on the upper horizontal side (nearest the hinge) was too thick and interfered with the door's ability to close.  1/8" seems to be the standard gasket thickness, so I'm really at a loss for why I achieved such a poor result.

Is there something obvious I'm overlooking?

Thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome chad43 glad to have you on board.

I have never understood some of the modifications some do to their smokers. Mine looks like a car coming down the road with a bad set of oil rings and I can keep the heat up and get a great smoke flavor. Just my $.02

Warren


----------



## chad43 (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Welcome chad43 glad to have you on board.
> 
> I have never understood some of the modifications some do t their smokers. Mine looks like a car coming down the road with a bad set of oil rings and I can keep the heat up and get a great smoke flavor. Just my $.02
> 
> Warren


Thank you for the warm welcome.  I'm probably overthinking it.  Hell, since I haven't even fired it up yet I don't even know how well it seals on its own.  I do have a specific place with a bit of a door gap (I know, you're thinking "here he goes again") but I will post my question about that separately.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. I agree with Warren. You should try it out first and see how you like it. Then if you think something needs to be done then go for it. Just because someone said you need a gasket or anything else is hear say imo. Find what works best for you


----------



## bill1 (Jan 7, 2021)

There is little error-correction on blogs like this.  If someone says something that has obvious safety implications (in a bad way) some may feel a moral duty to speak out but in general a purely technical comment/opinion that has some huge holes in its logic will pass without comment.  I recommend searching for a variety of other opinions and do a lot of thinking before committing to a purchase or mod.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Just remember its metal it expands and contracts so fire it up and see what happens.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Jan 7, 2021)

third in agreement with Warren.  I am not a fan of sealing the door.  mine is not sealed and works perfectly.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Just remember its metal it expands and contracts so fire it up and see what happens.
> 
> Warren


agree with Warren, fire it up and see what happens.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks Jim for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chad43 (Jan 7, 2021)

Seems like the general consensus is to not blindly follow everything you see on Youtube!  I appreciate the reassurance.

The good news is the gasket was inexpensive and easily removed.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for the likes chad43 they are appreciated.

What is the 43 for?

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the likes chad43 they are appreciated.
> 
> What is the 43 for?
> 
> Warren


43 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## chad43 (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the likes chad43 they are appreciated.
> 
> What is the 43 for?
> 
> Warren


My football number in high school!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Could be Jake we could help him lower the number!!

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 7, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> 43 bottles of beer on the wall



So what are the rest of you gonna drink?

Good a advice from the guys. Fire it up and see what it does before starting a bunch of stuff you may not need to do.

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks Jim for the like it is appreciated.
> 
> Warren


your welcome Warren, thanks for the laugh. when i read your post about the car with bad rings it reminded me of some of the trucks i had growing up. they were cheap but ran good, they just smoked a little here and there and there


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Could be Jake we could help him lower the number!!



Y'all just keep helping the man with his smoker. I'll take care of the beer problem Warren    I'm just here to help, that's all and the sacrifice is worth it to make him feel welcome.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

tx smoker
        Dang you going to drink them all     Ok Ok just bring along some bourbon that works for me.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 7, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> they were cheap but ran good, they just smoked a little here and there and there



Wow  Jim....sounds like a couple of the women I dated many years ago. They were short lived relationships 

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> your welcome Warren, thanks for the laugh. when i read your post about the car with bad rings it reminded me of some of the trucks i had growing up. they were cheap but ran good, they just smoked a little here and there and there



Had a couple push mobiles myself.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> tx smoker
> 
> 
> tx smoker
> Dang you going to drink them all  Ok Ok just bring along some bourbon that works for me.



I'll certainly drink them all but I don't have any bourbon. I sent it to a friend of mine a few weeks back 

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Wow  Jim....sounds like a couple of the women I dated many years ago. They were short lived relationships
> 
> Robert



Yeah the ones you get up the next morning and say did I really.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 7, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Wow  Jim....sounds like a couple of the women I dated many years ago. They were short lived relationships
> 
> Robert


so were my trucks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I'll certainly drink them all but I don't have any bourbon. I sent it to a friend of mine a few weeks back
> 
> Robert



Dang the kind of luck I have.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang the kind of luck I have.
> 
> Warren


I'd share but I'm down to one last glass lol


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yeah the ones you get up the next morning and say did I really.



Yep, it's kinda like riding a moped. It may be fun but you'd never want your friends to see you on it   

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yeah the ones you get up the next morning and say did I really.
> 
> Warren



Ahh the 3:00 am girls. 

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2021)

chad43 said:


> My football number in high school!



Great I thought it might be your birth year. It is how ever my birth year.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks for the like Cabo it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks for the likes Mike  and 912 they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2021)

Chad43 sorry we run away with your post hope we were some help to you.

Warren


----------



## chad43 (Jan 9, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Chad43 sorry we run away with your post hope we were some help to you.
> 
> Warren


Hell, I don't mind.  I did the initial burn in and other than a gap on one side, it actually sealed pretty well without the gasket, so everyone's reassurance was helpful.  I'm going to try just a short piece of gasket for the gap, and am also considering installing latches if the short piece of gasket doesn't do the trick.

And for those keeping score, I gave up beer when I gave up smoking, but whiskey does the job just fine and in half the time!


----------



## chad43 (Jan 9, 2021)

For those of you still following this thread, I plan on smoking a pork butt next Saturday.  It will be a fairly small one (7 - 8 pounds).  It's pretty cold here in Indianapolis but I have a welding blanket (didn't buy it, prior homeowner left it) to keep the smoker warm.

Anyone want to tell me in advance the most likely mistakes I'm going to make as a first-time smoker?


----------

